# ROTP Pay Questions



## stretch (29 Apr 2012)

Hello

I have been looking around and found a few topics concerning this but i figured that I better get a good idea of everyones opinions/experiences as they sit today since the threads were back in 2008.

On the forces website it states that the regular Ocdt pay for ROTP is $1487/month about $50/day

I have read about many peoples opinions on the vested pay from Reserve to Regular forces and their "calculations" on why it is the way it is.
Answers from each of those who commented was different as well (I would expect nothing less but mystery from higher anyway). 

I am a Cpl reservist who joined in Feb 07' and I have most certainly been on a few years worth of summer class B employment. My current pay is 60/half day 120/full day

Does vested pay apply to me? what kind of pay cheque will I be looking at? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## ekpiper (29 Apr 2012)

CBI 204.211 (link below) details circumstances.  However, in addition to what the CBI states, I've seen many Privates also keep their pay.

As a Corporal, you will be paid at the Cpl RegF pay bracket, with pensionable time in rank counting towards IPC.  You are also eligible to receive all increases and changes in pay that your current trade would receive (ie.  moved to Spec pay)  On commissioning, you will be in 2LT row D pay, and IPC varies depending on your pay level at time of commissioning.  Expect ~$1500/pay period net.


http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/204-eng.asp#sec-204-211


----------



## stretch (30 Apr 2012)

Wow that's Phenomenal info ekpiper thank you

I did forget to mention that I am an ROTP who is CT'ing to Pilot does that change anything? 
I see here 204.52(8 ) "the last military occupation in which the officer served as a non-commissioned member to a higher trade group, the greater of the rate of pay established "

I assume this is what you are talking about?. 

It is a little unclear in the specific case of ROTP pay, the distinction between reg force and res force.
If you say that I will be getting Cpl RegF pay than that would be closer to 2238/per pay period no?

And of course this will all be taken with some critical thought as it is out of date.
but great information none the less

thank you for your input


----------



## The_Falcon (1 May 2012)

The Calculations to figure out your IPC going ResF to RegF are posted on here, but for ease of learning and I will tell you.

1)Add up every day you have been in the CF. From date you enrolled to the "theoretical" date you transfer to the Regs
2)Subtract all Class B/C time from step 1
3)Divide number in Step 2 by 4
4)Add Class B/C Time back to number in Step 3
5)Divide Step 4 by 365 and voila you have your IPC for Cpl

Now going Officer makes things more complicated, but now you have a  base from which to work.


----------



## ajst88 (10 Jun 2012)

Sorry to hijack but this is relevant to my query. I was offered rotp this year so will be starting civi u this fall. I am curious as to my pay level as I have 3 years previous reg force service-infantry. (pte(t)) I will be goin back into the infantry. 

Thanks guys.

Posted from my iPhone, ignore grammar/spelling


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Jun 2012)

ajst88 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack but this is relevant to my query. I was offered rotp this year so will be starting civi u this fall. I am curious as to my pay level as I have 3 years previous reg force service-infantry. (pte(t)) I will be goin back into the infantry.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Posted from my iPhone, ignore grammar/spelling



A prior service calculation should have been done for you, and your pay rate should have been in your offer.  

Not a Fin Clerk but this is the CBI for your situation, if you have questions, go to the ASU you are attached to for school

204.211(10) (Officer Cadet – former non-commissioned member) An officer cadet who is appointed directly to that rank from a non-commissioned rank shall be paid:

if the member was a non-commissioned member of the Regular Force, at the rate of pay which, including any upward adjustments to the rates of pay determined under subparagraphs (i) and (ii) that may be established from time to time, and any upward adjustments resulting from the reallocation of the last military occupation in which the member served as a non-commissioned member to a higher trade group, is the greater of the rate of pay established for:


i) the rank, pay increment, pay level and trade group held on the day immediately prior to the date of appointment to the rank of officer cadet, or


ii) any higher pay increment to which the member would have become entitled had the member remained in the former rank, pay level and trade group as a non-commissioned member;

So basically you would be paid at Pte 3 if thats higher than OCdt 1.  If this doesn't jive, see your OR


----------



## ajst88 (12 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man

Thanks for that. I had already looked through that CBI and found that section myself and come to that conclusion as well.. but I was still unsure if my interpretation was correct! Atleast that makes 2 of us now. Still waiting to sign all the official papers regarding my offer and this is all just pre emptive research as I'm trying to figure out my finances for the fall. Thanks again.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Jun 2012)

ajst88 said:
			
		

> Hatchet Man
> 
> Thanks for that. I had already looked through that CBI and found that section myself and come to that conclusion as well.. but I was still unsure if my interpretation was correct! Atleast that makes 2 of us now. Still waiting to sign all the official papers regarding my offer and this is all just pre emptive research as I'm trying to figure out my finances for the fall. Thanks again.



When the called and told you your offer, they should have told you what your pay was.  If they haven't, call the person who gave you the offer and get the information confirmed before you sign.  It is a pain in the ass to try and change things once you sign and are in the system.
Don't assume things were done correctly, file managers are human and make mistakes.  Ask if they did a prior service calculation, if they didn't, they NEED to do one BEFORE you sign anything, since your ETP message probably hasn't been finalized yet.  If they say they have done one, but your pay is Ocdt IPC 1 IC 0, I would would question that immediately since you have prior RegF service.


----------



## ajst88 (12 Jun 2012)

Yeah the offer they gave me over the phone had no mention of pay.. I have sent my file manager a message regarding this and unfortunately he was on leave so still waiting to hear back. Don't worry though, I'll definitely make sure I know what they're gonna pay me before I actually sign that VIE 13! Cheers


----------

